# Wargle vs Zero Moment



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 1, 2016)

[size=+2]*Wargle vs Zero Moment*[/size]



Wargle said:


> *Format:* 1v1
> *Style:* Set.
> *DQ:* Two weeks.
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*Wargle's active squad*

 *Anabel* the female Timburr <Sheer Force> @ Black Belt
 *Cybin* the female Breloom <Poison Heal> @ Toxic Orb
 *Scrafty* the male Scrafty <Moxie>
 *Throw* the male Sawk <Sturdy> @ Leftovers

*Zero Moment's active squad*

 *Stenr* the male Timburr <Guts>
 *Faustkämpfer* the female Pancham <Iron Fist> @ Moon Stone

*Command Order:*
- Trainers PM me their choice of Pokémon and entrance music
- Zero Moment commands
- Wargle commands

If you want to make a last-minute substitution, let me know and Zhorken can make adjustments in the database.

EDIT: I moved any fighting-type Pokémon into each trainer's active squad, and cleaned this post up a bit by removing ineligible Pokémon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 9, 2016)

*PROLOGUE*​
_Good afternoon ladies and gentleman, and welcome to the WWE Network, where we have a very special fight tonight. Coming to you live from the Nimbasa Entertainment Center, I’m Roland Greensfield, and I’ll be delivering you commentary for this exciting event. The two fighters today are exceptional athl-_

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH SHIT I’M LATE

_Sorry for that folks, there seems to be a bit of commotion back here in the announcement bo-_

HEY AREN’T YOU THAT GOLF COMMENTATOR. WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE???

_Oh it’s you. Well, since you were a no-show, the Network needed someone to fill in, and I was the only person willin-_

THAT’S RIGHT IT’S ME, RANDY “EXPLOUD” JONES, AND WELCOME TO THE WWE SUUUUUUUUUPEEEEEERRRRRRRR SLAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM SLAM SLAM

_I… well… I suppose we can collaborate on this… I’m sure the viewe-_

WILL THE CHAMP DEFEND HIS TITLE? WILL THE CHALLENGER GO HOME TONIGHT WITH THE CHAMPIONSHIP BELT? THESE QUESTIONS AND MORE WILL BE ANSWERED IN THE RING TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT

_Okay how are you making your voice echo like th-
_
LET’S GET READY TO MEET OUR FIGHTERS

A cheer exploded from the crowd as a cloaked figure leapt up onto the cornerpost of the wrestling ring. An exciting guitar score heralded the arrival of the reigning champion. The Sawk threw off his cloak, almost in slow motion, and leapt down into the ring soundlessly, as the crowd screamed out “Throw! Throw! Throw!”

_That’s right, folks, it’s the fighter who needs no introduction… the amazing Throw! Weighing in at a hundred and twenty pounds, this Pokémon is a master of Jiu-jitsu, as well as thirty eight other fighting styles. This champion is a real favorite in Unova, especially with the ladies. But now, let’s get ready to meet his opponent tonight…_

The lights in the entertainment center all went dim, aside from a spotlight focused over the stage. The challenger’s entrance music boomed over the loudspeakers.

♫•*¨*•.¸¸♪ money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money money motherfucker ♫•*¨*•.¸¸♪

As the bass dropped, a cannon sent a thundering BOOM through the arena as the challenger was launched through the air, leaving a trail of money in her wake. Frenzied spectators fought to grab the falling cash, and the small Pancham landed in the ring on hand and knee, and stood up to give a cocky smile to her opponent. Unmoved, the Sawk watched his opponent with cold eyes, while the crowd roared all around them.

PUT YOUR HANDS TOGETHER FOR THE CHALLENGER, THE FIGHTING SENSATION, FAUSTKÄMPFER

_Indeed, this Pancham has been taking the wrestling world by storm. Being only one foot eight inches tall, she’s short even for a Pancham, but don’t tell her that to her face unless you want a few broken ribs!_

SHE ONCE SUPLEXED A HUGE BOLDORE, JUST BECAUSE SHE CAN

_Faustkämpfer usually wins her fights with a single punch, but she won’t be getting an easy battle from the reigning champion!_

WILL THROW DEFEND HIS BELT, OR WILL THE FEISTY FAUSTKÄMPFER SEND HIM PACKING? STAY TUNED, AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS TONIGHT IN THE WWE SUPER SLAAAAAAAAAMMMMMM


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 23, 2016)

*DQ warning for Zero Moment. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 23, 2016)

Let's topple this champion, Faust. Start off with a roaring *Thunder Punch*, then toss a *Hidden Power*. Finish the round with a *Drain Punch*. If at any point your opponent is Protecting or somehow otherwise untouchable, just *Power-Up Punch* something.

*Thunder Punch/Power-Up Punch~Hidden Power/Power-Up Punch~Drain Punch/Power-Up Punch*


----------



## Wargle (Jan 23, 2016)

Alright, time to hold onto our belt. First let's get set with Bulk Up. Then we'll go for a nice Power-Up Punch. Then try to get some residual damage going with Poison Jab.

*Bulk Up ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Poison Jab*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 26, 2016)

*ROUND 1 - START*​
_Welcome back, ladies and gentleman, to the main event tonight._

ARE YOU READY FOR THE SUUUUUUUPEEEEER SLAM???

_I sure am, Randy. Both fighters are pumped up and ready for the title bout tonight. Just who will come out on top? Get ready to find out._

Down by the ring, the referee rang the bell to signify the beginning of the first round. The fighters circled each other warily, waiting for the other to make a move as the spectators roared around them. Throw paused for a second, planted his feet, and began to flex his bulging Sawk muscles. A teenage girl from the crowd gave a shrill, elated cry and nearly fainted at the sight.

DO YOU SEE THAT? THROW IS SO BUFF HE’S GOT MUSCLES ON HIS MUSCLES. HE’S EVEN GOT MUSCLES ON HIS EYEBALLS.

_I’m not sure about his eyeballs, Randy, but he certainly does make an imposing figure. I wonder what the relatively small Pancham thinks of that?_

Faustkämpfer’s fist began to crackle with electrical energy, and as the Sawk flexed above her, the short Pancham bounded upwards to deliver an uppercut right under the opponent’s jawline. Throw fell backward, though he managed to catch himself on the ropes before he could fall completely flat. Faustkämpfer began to laugh arrogantly, showing the world exactly what the relatively small Pancham thought of her opponent.

NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL SHOCKING.

Acting quickly to salvage his pride, Throw lunged forward and drove his fist hard into the Pancham’s chest, knocking her into the ropes on the other side of the ring. Throw clenched his fist in the air as his fans cheered all throughout the arena. Faustkämpfer took a moment to recover, and when she was ready, she closed her eyes and took a deep breath, summoning glowing brown spheres of rock-type energy around her. When her eyes snapped open, she released the spheres, firing a volley of orbs at her opponent. Throw’s sturdy body seemed to resist the barrage of energy, but the Sawk was caught off guard when one of the orbs smacked him squarely in the forehead. Throw staggered backwards, his head ringing somewhat from the impact.

_Yowch, that looks like it could leave some bruises._

When Throw regained his fighting stance, he turned his body, winding up for a punch as his fist turned a sickening purple. The Sawk struck his opponent with a powerful blow, and the Pancham cried out as venom crept its way into her body from the Sawk’s envenomed fist. For a moment Throw smiled, thinking he had the upper hand, but in that fraction of a second, Faustkämpfer saw her opportunity and seized it, driving _her_ “upper hand” into the Sawk’s abdomen. Throw doubled over, the wind painfully knocked out of him, and Faustkämpfer retracted her fist, some of the Sawk’s vitality flowing into her to slightly recover her strength. The bell rang again, signaling the end of the first round, and the arena erupted around them once more.

_What an exciting start to this fight! I don’t think I’ve ever seen two fighters this evenly matched in all my years of commentating._

SEEING AS THIS IS YOUR FIRST TIME COMMENTATING ON A SPORT THAT ISN’T GOLF, THAT ISN’T REALLY SAYING MUCH.

_Stay tuned for another exciting round of action right after this short break, folks. Anything could happen!_

*ROUND 1 - END*







Spoiler: Battle Notes



Wargle
 ()
[Throw] M <Sturdy> 
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 91%
+2 Attack. +1 Defense.
*Bulk Up ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Poison Jab*

Zero Moment
 ()
[Faustkämpfer] F <Iron Fist>
*Health:* 90%
*Energy:* 93%
Poisoned (1% damage this round).
*Thunder Punch ~ Hidden Power ~ Drain Punch*​
Notes
-Hidden Power was Rock-type, which Throw resisted, although it was also a critical hit.
-Throw’s Poison Jab successfully poisoned Faustkämpfer.
-No additional Pokémon showed up this round to attack the fighters.





Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Throw’s command: Bulk Up
Energy: 2%

Faustkämpfer’s command: Thunder Punch
Energy: 4%
Damage: 7.5% base + 2% Iron Fist – 1% boosts = 8% final damage
Extra effect: 10% --> Roll: (27/100) --> No effect
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (100/100) --> No crit

Throw’s Leftovers restores 1% health
Faustkämpfer’s Moon Stone restores 1% energy

Action one results:

Throw
93 health
98 energy

Faustkämpfer
100 health
97 energy

ACTION TWO

Throw’s command: Power-Up Punch
Energy: 3% base – 1% STAB = 2%
Damage: 4% base + 1% STAB + 1% boosts = 6% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (73/100) --> No crit

Faustkämpfer’s command: Hidden Power
Hidden Power Type --> Rock
Energy: 3%
Damage: 6% base × 0.67 not very effective + 3% crit = 7% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (5/100) --> Critical hit

Throw’s Leftovers restores 1% health
Faustkämpfer’s Moon Stone restores 1% health and 1% energy

Action two results:

Throw
87 health
96 energy

Faustkämpfer
95 health
95 energy

ACTION THREE

Throw’s command: Poison Jab
Energy: 5%
Damage: 8% base + 2% boosts = 10% final damage
Extra effect: 30% --> Roll: (25/100) --> Faustkämpfer is poisoned
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (44/100) --> No crit

Faustkämpfer’s command: Drain Punch
Energy: 4% base – 1% STAB = 3%
Damage: 7.5% base + 1.875% STAB + 2% Iron Fist – 1% boosts = 10% final damage
Faustkämpfer recovers 5% health
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (94/100) --> No crit

Throw’s Leftovers restores 1% health
Faustkämpfer’s Moon Stone restores 1% health and 1% energy
Faustkämpfer takes 1% damage from poison.

Action three results:

Throw
78 health
91 energy

Faustkämpfer
90 health
93 energy

END OF ROUND


*Wargle* commands first next round.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 26, 2016)

Alright, time to start hammering out damage.

Lead with a Brick Break, then follow up with Rock Smash to try to get more damage. Finish with another Brick Break.

If she's unhittable for any reason besides a sub, Bulk Up.

If she hits you with a super effective move, respond in kind with Zen Headbutt.

*Brick Break/Bulk Up/Zen Headbutt ~ Rock Smash/Bulk Up/Zen Headbutt ~ Brick Break/Bulk Up/Zen Headbutt*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 28, 2016)

I just noticed an error in the calculations, and Throw should actually have 2% less health. I will edit the post later, and Wargle can alter her commands if necessary.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 28, 2016)

Nah, just imagine a slightly more annoyed tone


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 28, 2016)

Looks like that Poison Jab was a mistake. No pain, no gain.

*Facade x3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 4, 2016)

*ROUND 2 - START*​
_Welcome back once again to the WWE Super Slam! You know, Randy, I am really excited to see what happens this round._

THAT’S RIGHT, ROLAND. THIS FIGHT IS REALLY STARTING TO HEAT UP.

_The defending champion looks to be a bit more bruised than his opponent right now, but looks can be deceiving. I think Throw is playing it safe, conserving his stamina and waiting for the perfect opportunity to turn the tables on the challenger._

DON’T UNDERESTIMATE THAT PANCHAM THOUGH. SINCE HER WRESTLING DEBUT, SHE HASN’T LOST A SINGLE MATCH. I DON’T THINK WE’VE EVEN SEEN HER AT HER MAXIMUM YET.

_You may be right, Randy. We’ll just have to wait and see… And it looks like we’re ready to begin. The referee has just run the bell and GOOD HEAVENS WHAT IS HAPPENING?_

Faustkämpfer was undergoing a frightening metamorphosis. The venom racing through her bloodstream had caused an unintended side-effect, and her muscles began to swell. The Pancham bellowed a war cry as she grew an extra four feet in height, her whole figure broadening. When she had stopped growing, Faustkämpfer was just slightly taller than Throw, and twice as brawny.

HOLY SHIT, FAUSTKÄMPFER GOT BUFF.

Throw lunged at his opponent, delivering a swift three-hit combo to the Pancham’s massive pectoral muscles. Faustkämpfer grunted as she stumbled backwards, but it didn’t take long for her to recover. The buff Pancham walked up to her opponent, turned him around, and wrapped her massive tree trunk arms around him. As the Sawk struggled to break himself loose, Faustkämpfer bent over backwards and suplexed her opponent into the ground with an enormous CRASH. The crowd roared as the Sawk pushed himself up off the ground slowly, looking quite bruised from the attack.

I’VE NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THIS BEFORE, ROLAND.

_You know what, Randy? When I was younger I used to read comics about the superhero Gligarman._

GLIGARMAN? WHAT ABOUT HIM?

_Well, this Gligarman fought all kinds of bad guys. One of his most formidable adversaries, however, was a man who always wore a mask and injected a drug called Venom into his body to give him enhanced physical strength. I think Faustkämpfer’s figured out how to do the same thing with the venom in her body._

MAYBE YOU’RE RIGHT.

Back on his feet, Throw wound himself up and swung a heavy punch at the Pancham’s rock-hard abs. Faustkämpfer wheezed as the wind was knocked out of her. Gasping for air, it seemed the Sawk had found a weak spot. Furious, she lashed out at her opponent, punching him so hard he was sent flying into the ropes. Throw lingered there for a minute as he thought of an idea. The Sawk pushed his back further into the ropes, stretching them tight, and then slingshotted himself toward the Pancham, delivering a flurry of punches at Faustkämpfer’s broad torso. The Pancham howled out in pain.

_Look at the speed of those punches! Throw certainly isn’t giving up this fight anytime soon._

With an angry roar, Faustkämpfer barreled towards her opponent, grabbed him with both hands, and lifted him up into the air. The spectators gasped as Faustkämpfer violently threw the Sawk down onto her knee with a loud CRACK. The defending champion fell to the ground, barely able to move at all. 

When the referee rang the bell to end the round, Throw’s coach ran out to help the Sawk to his feet. Throw shot a menacing glare at his opponent, letting the buff Pancham know that, despite his injuries, he wasn’t finished just yet. 

WELL THAT’S CERTAINLY NOT THE WAY I EXPECTED THINGS TO TURN OUT.

_Faustkämpfer certainly appears to have the upper hand right now, but the fight’s not over yet. Can Throw make a comeback and defend his title? Stay tuned to find out._

*ROUND 2 - END*







Spoiler: Battle Notes



Wargle
 ()
[Throw] M <Sturdy> 
*Health:* 42%
*Energy:* 83%
+2 Attack. +1 Defense.
*Brick Break ~ Rock Smash ~ Brick Break*

Zero Moment
 ()
[Faustkämpfer] F <Iron Fist>
*Health:* 59%
*Energy:* 72%
Poisoned (4% damage this round). – 1 Defense.
*Facade ~ Facade ~ Facade*​
Notes
-Rock Smash lowered Faustkämpfer’s Defense by one stage.
-No additional Pokémon showed up this round to attack the fighters.
-This may be the dumbest thing I have ever written.





Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Throw’s command: Brick Break
Energy: 4% base – 1% STAB = 3%
Damage: 7.5% base + 1.875% STAB + 2% boosts = 11% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (89/100) --> No crit

Faustkämpfer’s command: Facade
Energy: 8%
Damage: 14% base – 1% boosts = 13% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (15/100) --> No crit

Throw’s Leftovers restores 1% health
Faustkämpfer’s Moon Stone restores 1% health and 1% energy
Faustkämpfer takes 1% damage from poison.

Action one results:

Throw
66 health
88 energy

Faustkämpfer
79 health
86 energy

ACTION TWO

Throw’s command: Rock Smash
Energy: 3% base – 1% STAB = 2%
Damage: 4% base + 1% STAB + 2% boosts = 7% final damage
Extra effect: 50% --> Roll: (9/100) --> Faustkämpfer’s Defense is lowered
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (61/100) --> No crit

Faustkämpfer’s command: Facade
Energy: 8%
Damage: 14% base – 1% boosts = 13% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (52/100) --> No crit

Throw’s Leftovers restores 1% health
Faustkämpfer’s Moon Stone restores 1% health and 1% energy
Faustkämpfer takes 1% damage from poison.

Action two results:

Throw
54 health
86 energy

Faustkämpfer
72 health
79 energy

ACTION THREE

Throw’s command: Brick Break
Energy: 4% base – 1% STAB = 3%
Damage: 7.5% base + 1.875% STAB + 3% boosts = 12% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (23/100) --> No crit

Faustkämpfer’s command: Facade
Energy: 8%
Damage: 14% base – 1% boosts = 13% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (55/100) --> No crit

Throw’s Leftovers restores 1% health
Faustkämpfer’s Moon Stone restores 1% health and 1% energy
Faustkämpfer takes 2% damage from poison.

Action three results:

Throw
42 health
83 energy

Faustkämpfer
59 health
72 energy

END OF ROUND


*Zero Moment* commands first next round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 17, 2016)

*DQ warning for Zero Moment. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 19, 2016)

Time's up, let's do this. Open the round with an *ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA*. Man I wish Comet Punch wasn't unusable because of it's inaccuracy. Follow up with a *Drain Punch*, then a *Secret Power*.
If your opponent tries to Protect himself or Counter, *Bulk Up*. If he tries to buff, *Snatch* it away.

*Arm Thrust/Bulk Up/Snatch~Drain Punch/Bulk Up/Snatch~Secret Power/Bulk Up/Snatch*


----------



## Wargle (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh shoot I didn't see that you edited, I've been watching for a new post


Alright, time to unleash the brilliance of our risky plan. You should be mad from this challenger's attacks, so let your anger flow. The attack boosts and her defense drop should let you destroy her. Then we'll really kick into some damage

Lead with a Frustration, then follow it up with some crippling Zen Headbutts. If you aren't upset enough for a powerful Frustration, use Zen Headbutt instead

*Frustration/Zen Headbutt ~ Zen Headbutt x2*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 17, 2016)

*ROUND 3 - START*​
WELCOME BACK LADIES AND GENTLEMAN.

_For those of you now joining us, you just missed the challenger turn enormous and nearly break the reigning champion in half._

I CAN’T WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS THIS ROUND.

_Neither can I, Randy. Let’s now turn our attention to the ring, where the round is about to start._

Throw’s steely façade had started to crack, and the cold stare had been replaced with a look of desperation. Throw did not want to lose his champion’s belt like this. Lunging forward impulsively, the Sawk delivered a powerful haymaker punch to the Buffcham’s jaw. Faustkämpfer twisted in place and then fell over with a crash. Throw was breathing heavily, but before he had a chance to recover, the Pancham was back on her feet, and barreling toward the Sawk like a freight train.

ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA. The massive Faustkämpfer began to unleash a flurry of punches so fast they could scarcely be detected by the human eye. ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA. The crowd watched, speechless, as the Buffcham continued the merciless assault. ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA. The attack seemed to last ages, so long that some people left to get food from the concession stand and returned before the end of the attack. 

When Faustkämpfer had no more ORAs left to give, she sprung back, eager to assess the damage to her opponent. Throw remained standing, however, and the look on his face was one of annoyance.

_Despite all her showing off, that was actually a pretty weak attack, folks. I think only like two of those punches even made contact._

Her ego deflated, Faustkämpfer shrunk back down to her regular size. Throw readied himself for the next attack, his confidence returning to him.

HOW THE TABLES HAVE TURNED, LADIES AND GENTLEMAN.

Composed once again, the reigning champion closed his eyes to… uh… meditate, I guess? Blitz his chakras or something. Once his chakras were hella blitzed, the Sawk flew forward in a trance-like state and gave the Pancham a psychic headbutt which sent her flying into the ropes.

THAT’S DEFINITELY GOING TO LEAVE A FEW BRUISES.

Faustkämpfer bounced back at her opponent with a draining jab into the Sawk’s solar plexus. The Drain Punch allowed Faustkämpfer to recover a little bit of her strength, but before she even had time to think, her opponent was ramming into her with another Zen Headbutt. The Pancham flew backwards, and after such a powerful attack, it was difficult for her to even stand up.

Faustkämpfer was not finished yet, though. She had a secret power of her own! Her secret power… was Secret Power! This power was so secret that I’m legally prohibited from describing the attack! But what the hell, I’ll try anyway… so the Pancham sprung forward and ███████████████████████ and then she ████████████████ backwards, and finally ██████████████████████ his pancreas ████████████████████████████████ to the ground!

_Ladies and gentleman, I cannot believe what I just witnessed._

THAT WAS ONE FOR THE HIGHLIGHT REEL, FOLKS.

_The fighters are now neck and neck! I am on the edge of my seat waiting to see what happens in the next round. This next round may even be the last. Tune in after the break to find out!_

*ROUND 3 - END*







Spoiler: Battle Notes



Wargle
 ()
[Throw] M <Sturdy> 
*Health:* 27%
*Energy:* 71%
+2 Attack. +1 Defense.
*Frustration ~ Zen Headbutt ~ Zen Headbutt*

Zero Moment
 ()
[Faustkämpfer] F <Iron Fist>
*Health:* 27% (CAPPED)
*Energy:* 66%
Poisoned (5% damage this round). – 1 Defense.
*Arm Thrust ~ Drain Punch ~ Secret Power*​
Notes
-Frustration had 70 Base Power and was a Critical Hit.
-No additional Pokémon showed up this round to attack the fighters.





Spoiler: Calculations



ACTION ONE

Throw’s command: Frustration
Energy: 4%
Damage: 7% base + 3% boosts + 3.5% crit = 13% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (3/100) --> Critical Hit

Faustkämpfer’s command: Arm Thrust
Hits 2 times.
Energy: 2% – 1% STAB = 1%
Damage: 3% base + 0.75% STAB – 1% boosts = 2% final damage
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (53/100) --> No crit

Throw’s Leftovers restores 1% health
Faustkämpfer’s Moon Stone restores 1% health and 1% energy
Faustkämpfer takes 1% damage from poison.

Action one results:

Throw
41 health
79 energy

Faustkämpfer
46 health
72 energy

ACTION TWO

Throw’s command: Zen Headbutt
Energy: 4%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (37/100) --> Success
Damage: 8% base + 3% boosts × 1.5 super effective = 16% final damage
Extra effect: 20% --> Roll: (77/100) --> No effect
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (52/100) --> No crit

Faustkämpfer’s command: Drain Punch
Energy: 4% base – 1% STAB = 3%
Damage: 7.5% base + 1.875% STAB + 2% Iron Fist – 1% boosts = 10% final damage
Faustkämpfer recovers 5% health
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (53/100) --> No crit

Throw’s Leftovers restores 1% health
Faustkämpfer’s Moon Stone restores 1% health and 1% energy
Faustkämpfer takes 2% damage from poison.

Action two results:

Throw
32 health
75 energy

Faustkämpfer
34 health
70 energy

ACTION THREE

Throw’s command: Zen Headbutt
Energy: 4%
Accuracy: 90% --> Roll: (37/100) --> Success
Damage: 8% base + 3% boosts × 1.5 super effective = 16% final damage
Extra effect: 20% --> Roll: (56/100) --> No effect
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (14/100) --> No crit

Faustkämpfer’s command: Secret Power
Energy: 5%
Damage: 7% base – 1% boosts = 6% final damage
Extra effect: 30% --> Roll: (51/100) --> No effect
Critical: 5% --> Roll: (39/100) --> No crit

Throw’s Leftovers restores 1% health
Faustkämpfer’s Moon Stone restores 1% health and 1% energy
Faustkämpfer takes 2% damage from poison.

Action three results:

Throw
27 health
71 energy

Faustkämpfer
27 health (CAPPED)
66 energy

END OF ROUND


*Wargle* commands first next round.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 18, 2016)

Well, it looks like we have a chance here, Go for a Powerbomb, then a European Uppercut into a Diamond Cutter I mean uh, just try to lay on the damage. You should be able to out damage with those boosts.

Zen Headbutt all the way, unless she tries to Protect or is otherwise unhittable (minus a sub), in which case Chill. If it tries to Torment or something (idek if it learns that), hit it with a nice Reversal when Zen Headbutt is blocked.

*Zen Headbutt/Chil/Reversal x3*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 28, 2016)

*DQ warning for Zero Moment. You have 48 hours to post commands.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 1, 2016)

Hm. Not much you can do to defeat your opponent in one turn without being defeated yourself. The most you can do is try to survive. *Dig down* on your first turn, then, while staying underground, *Bulk Up*. On your last action, *Dig* up to hit your opponent.
If you flinch your first action, *Dig* down your second action instead.

*Dig (down)~Bulk Up/Dig (down)~Dig (up)*


Also, I'm wondering about some of the calculations. First, why am I taking more poison damage this round than the last? I haven't taken on toxic. Second, how did Arm Thrust only hit twice when it has 100% accuracy? I'm pretty sure multi-hit moves keep on hitting until the first time it misses.


----------

